# can anyone reccomend me a decent strobe light kit?



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey guys im lookin to light my truck up, but dont wanna go too crazy. im looking for a basic 4 corner light (headlights and taillights) and some grill hideaways. it would be nice if they were all on the same controller and in the same kit but ill take what i can get.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Whelen 6 outlet 90 watt kit. 2 in the back. 2 in the headlights and 2 in the grille.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

X2 on the Whelen.

http://www.oviedosafetylights.com/S...e_Heads_and_Cables_for_Vehicles_and_Snowplows


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

sweet thanks guys looks like im goin with whelen. how are these, pretty bright i assume at 90w?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes the 90s are very bright. Sirenet.com has these kits for about 220 bucks shipped to your door for the 4 bulb 90 watt kit. If you want the grille strobes also those are extra, but aren't very much money.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the Whelen Kits and I also have a Nova kit 80 watts 4 outlets for 159.99. The Whelen is regulated so running 4 strobes on it is just like having a 60 watt kit. the Nova will devide the power evenly giving you 25% more light output per strobe which is a considerable amount of light. The other nice thing is the warranty is 5 years where as Whelens is only 2. We sell them both but I think you get a bit more bang for your buck with the Nova especially if you are running only 4 strobes.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

sweet, thanks alot guys.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Something to keep in mind when looking at a power supply is output. A regulated 90 watt power supply with only 4 strobes is the exact same output on as a 60 watt power supply with 4 strobes. So to pay up to $75.00 more for a 90 watt pak in some cases is a waste of money especially if you don't plan to ever use the other 2 outlets. You wont believe customers faces when they see the 2 side by side in our showroom and 9 out of 10 go with the 60 watt kit with the longer warranty. Just something to consider.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah i was going to buy the 90 watt kit with the 4 strobe heads then i was going to buy 2 grill mounted strobes to take up the other 2 outlets. do you have any kits like that? 4 hideaway strobes, 2 grill mounted strobes and the controller.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1175940 said:


> Whelen 6 outlet 90 watt kit. 2 in the back. 2 in the headlights and 2 in the grille.


only way to go

my whelen stays on 50 + hours straight never a complain I run a 6 outlet but only 4 corners


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

Strobesnmore;1176387 said:


> Something to keep in mind when looking at a power supply is output. A regulated 90 watt power supply with only 4 strobes is the exact same output on as a 60 watt power supply with 4 strobes. So to pay up to $75.00 more for a 90 watt pak in some cases is a waste of money especially if you don't plan to ever use the other 2 outlets. You wont believe customers faces when they see the 2 side by side in our showroom and 9 out of 10 go with the 60 watt kit with the longer warranty. Just something to consider.


 hey i checked out your website and im going to go with the pro system 4 pro series strobe kit with the csp/pro switch. i think im going to get 2 other hideaways as well just so i can take up the other 2 outlets. thanks alot the web page was very user friendly and has what im looking for. i like the video reviews as well, they help clear up any confusion and shine some light on the product itself.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

FYI, Just had Whelen Vertex's put in my truck Monday, they are AWESOME and none of the problems that you have with strobes. No power supply to go bad, etc. They were only $75 each plus install !


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Vertex can be had for 62.00......ask me how


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Dissociative;1197947 said:


> Vertex can be had for 62.00......ask me how


How????

?????


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Strobesnmore;1176383 said:


> I have the Whelen Kits and I also have a Nova kit 80 watts 4 outlets for 159.99. The Whelen is regulated so running 4 strobes on it is just like having a 60 watt kit. the Nova will devide the power evenly giving you 25% more light output per strobe which is a considerable amount of light. The other nice thing is the warranty is 5 years where as Whelens is only 2. We sell them both but I think you get a bit more bang for your buck with the Nova especially if you are running only 4 strobes.


I could not find what I'm looking for on the website and perhaps you will be able to help. In need of a whelen 4 circuit strobe system to consist of 2 amber 4" grommet mount for the rear and 2 hide away's for the grill. Multiple flash pattern would be ideal.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Let me know what you need and ill be glad to price it out for you. email me [email protected] as its easier.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

email sent


----------

